# When was Adjustable Letoff introduced?



## 427 Rat (Oct 31, 2005)

If you mean letoff adjustment without changing modules, I seem to remember Wing Archery had wheels in the mid 1970s whereby the letoff could be adjusted right on the wheel. Cannot remember any other details.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

From what I can recall, didn't the early compounds all have fixed letoffs? I'm trying to find out when they started making them adjustable without having to change cams, wheels or any other major component.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a Browning Vortex Ten with adjustable draw length and let-off. About 1985. round wheels with a inner mod that could be repositioned without a press. the last Brownng with a laminated wood riser.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks Elkarcher!! That takes it back further than I first thought. Anyone else?


----------



## papsnks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Adj. letoff*

Seems to me, back in mid70's Bear whitetails were adj. by moving the cables from some inner wheels? I think it was from 35 to 50 percent. Long time ago. I can't remember exactly. Some of you older fellows know what I mean. lol


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

maybe it did let off too but It was the Bear whitetail hunter. I thought the inner cams were primarily for draw length adjustment


----------



## Casts_by_fly (Mar 3, 2005)

The bear white tail II 6 wheel bow had 4 different 'positions' that you could shoot. The third set of wheels that were on triangle plates mounted to the riser were for draw weight adjustment. You'd put your cables on those wheels (3 positions) or leave them off. NO wheels was about 45 lb, the first wheel (A) was about 50 lb, and the next two were 55 and 60 lb. Letoff was the same for all though as was draw length.

That was my starter bow a dozen years ago. Now its my carp bow.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*Mountaineer Archery 3-D*

I had a Mountaineer Archery 3-D that you put a small screw in both round wheels at the outer part and it would change an otherwise 80% let-off bow to a 65% let-off bow. These were in the mid to early 1980's.
I can give you a phone # of the person who now owns the late Mountaineer Archery Co. 
PM if interested.


----------

